# Need a second set of eyes please



## bosco500 (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm brand new to beekeeping, having lots of fun but worried at the same time. I inspected the lower frames of my two hives today, and one of them has some interesting cells. I noticed a foul smell (not too bad, but if I put my nose up to the frame it is noticeable). Some of the brood looks sunken in, some is spotty, I noticed some slimy black cells, and to be honest I can't tell if some of the cells are dried brood or pollen. Would appreciate some feedback on the pictures. Thanks in advance!


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

Brood and pollen. The only frame that is suspect is the one with no bees on it, but it's kind of blurry and hard to see what's going on with those few 'capped' cells.


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

The smell may be Golden Rod ifs it kind of locker room gym socks type of smell.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Nothing obviously wrong that I can see from these photos, except maybe a queen poorly laying.


----------



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I thought I spotted some CHalk. I dont see signs of AFB. I would probably combine with another stronger colony this time of year.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

I concur with Mark, the pattern does look a bit iffy but I am seeing no signs of disease. It kind of appears to me that the queen shut down and then a later flow began to backfill the broodnest with pollen and honey.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Yep, I see nothing, out-of-sorts in any major way. I would, however, like to see much more brood, especially younger larvae and eggs - do they even still have a queen?


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 27, 2012)

Joseph Clemens said:


> Yep, I see nothing, out-of-sorts in any major way. I would, however, like to see much more brood, especially younger larvae and eggs - do they even still have a queen?


Thanks for the replies. I'm not sure if there is still a queen. I just finished a couple books and am armed with a little more knowledge and ready to go back into the hive for further inspection. A couple questions:

1. If there is a queen (I spot young eggs) but she is laying poorly, can I replace her or is it too late in the season?
2. On picture #9, what could that black tar looking stuff be? I know the pic is blurry but in person it really looks like it does in the pic. Its black wet looking "tar" goo. Should I replace the frame?

Thanks!


----------



## doggonegardener (Dec 8, 2011)

Is the foundation black in that frame? In the pic it just looks like uncapped honey to me. I think it looks black because it's surrounded by other black stuff. Did you sample some out of the cell and see what it looked like on your finger or your hive tool? I'd do that to see what color it really is since I can't really tell from the photo. Otherwise, like everyone else said, nothing looks terribly out of the ordinary. Brood pattern is a little loose but it's late in the season so maybe she's just gearing down? I don't know Atlanta's climate around this time of year. Seems like she'd still have more brood than I see but I'm not from around those parts. The shallow cells look like pollen storage to me, not sunken cappings. I didn't see any sunken cappings. Just capped brood, pollen in various depths and honey.


----------



## bosco500 (Sep 27, 2012)

doggonegardener said:


> Is the foundation black in that frame? In the pic it just looks like uncapped honey to me. I think it looks black because it's surrounded by other black stuff. Did you sample some out of the cell and see what it looked like on your finger or your hive tool? I'd do that to see what color it really is since I can't really tell from the photo. Otherwise, like everyone else said, nothing looks terribly out of the ordinary. Brood pattern is a little loose but it's late in the season so maybe she's just gearing down? I don't know Atlanta's climate around this time of year. Seems like she'd still have more brood than I see but I'm not from around those parts. The shallow cells look like pollen storage to me, not sunken cappings. I didn't see any sunken cappings. Just capped brood, pollen in various depths and honey.


Thanks Gardener. I'm not sure if the foundation is black, I didn't consider that and will have to check next time I open the hive up.

If its a poor laying queen should she be replaced now or wait until spring?


----------

